# Health insurance brokers



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any health insurance brokers in Portugal? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fernando Mendes (8 mo ago)

Hi yes I am an insurance broker. Chck my website out:

askfernando.pt


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Fernando Mendes said:


> Hi yes I am an insurance broker. Chck my website out:
> 
> askfernando.pt


Obrigado Fernando.


----------

